# Omg is this real?



## JWandBump

I'm in uk and this is a tescos test, 2nd wee of the day and tbh it was only a small one lol im 1 day late..

Ttc for over 3 years will 1 loss :( just had a laposcapcy done to clean out my tubes. Been very tired, and I had 2 glasses of wine this weekend and been in hot tub! :(


----------



## Flueky88

:bfp: congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's a BFP! Congratulations! :)


----------



## doggylover

Whoa super strong positive! Congratulations!! Don’t worry about the wine at all. At this stage the baby is just multiplying cells rapidly by themselves, not taking anything in from you. So no need to feel guilty about that at all. HH9!


----------



## Turtlemad

Wahoo! Thats defo a BFP !!! I had a lap and D&C in 2013, next month I was preggo after nearly four years of trying, he is now 7 years old! Congrats!! I also got really drunk that month and was basically doing everything you shouldnt be doing... so dont be worrying xx


----------



## Spacey

I agree with the other ladies. That is definitely a :bfp:! Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## Lozb

lovely BFP, congratulations :yellow:


----------



## Azasha

Congrats!!! Beautiful lines!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Congrats!!


----------

